# Post Picture of Smoker and its Brand/type here



## smok'n steve

Just had an idea!  I can't always visualize what smokers some of you are working with and what they look like.  Even the difference between brands and brand names.  Some are homemade but most have a brand name and type of fuel used etc.  

So, what do you think?  Just post a good size picture and tell us what it is and what it uses for fuel.

It would be really cool if we could have a collection of every type we use right here, including the abbreviations every one uses!!


----------



## smok'n steve




----------



## smokin' joe

Chargriller Smokin' Pro...mods in progress


----------



## minn.bill

picture of my smoke vault.


----------



## k5yac

Brinkmann Smoke n' Pit with a few mods.


----------



## xtexan

Custom made:


----------



## bassman

The Smoke Vault.


----------



## drlouis

Luehr-Jensen Big Cheap ....er Big _Chief_.


----------



## stacks

Brinkman Cimarron. 1/4" steel, Keeps good heat, and hasn't let me down yet.  I may upgrade to something larger when the kids get out of college.


----------



## jbg4208

Char-Briol AMerican Gourmet Smoker/BBQ/Grill. I use it as a stick burnin smoker only. Apple mostly.


----------



## peculiarmike

1975 Brinkmann ECB, bought at Bass Pro Shop on sale - $18.00

I'm just now getting it seasoned right.

And the SDS (Silver Drum Smoker) Pineapple model.
And the CharGriller Duo, the best of 3 worlds.
Plus a couple GOSM's, one charcoal, one gas.
And Porky the Pig, "in the makin'"


----------



## tell you what bbq

These ain't no "LANG!"  However...."it ain't the size of the unit...it's the CARESS OF THE SMOKE!"
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...or sumpin' like that!!

(Don't know how to REDUCE pic...sorry...)


----------



## kurtsara

I have a MES, a Masterbuilt electric smoker, mine is black they also make a stainless steel one, mine is a 30" I think you can get a 40" at Bass Pro Shop.

It is nice if you do not want to watch a fire


----------



## mossymo

30" Masterbuilt MES, 40" Masterbuilt Stainless Steel MES and a Bradley *BPS* Smoker. The Bradley *BPS* (Bradley Puck Smoker) is not mine, I seasoned it for a freind and was just checking it out.


----------



## capt dan

Its my "stinky".It aint pretty, and I don't wash or polish it. When spring comes, I will probably sandblast and repaint it, but it gets me by until I can get something nicer!


----------



## mossymo

Here is my Char=Griller w/ SFB when it was new and down below is the 7' stainless steel fridge I converted about 4 or so years ago, it dosn't have a name yet.....


----------



## morkdach

ok neat idear #1 home made #2 made at work #3 freebe made


----------



## wavector

She's getting a cleaning and mods now, but this is from the first smoke with this smoker.

(1)New Braunsfel's Chuckwagon Cooker






Many smokes with this one. Mods continue.

(2)Brinkmann Smok'n Pit King Smoker (Vertical) That's the old Charbroil propnae grill to the right. It's just a side show now.







(3) Cookn' Cajun Smoker

Perfect just the way it came.

Don't have a picture right now.


----------



## lawdog

Left: Gosm (haven't used in over 2 years)
Right: 30 " MEB Stainless



My referb reverse flow home built (still working on getting it cleaned up and running, but it was free)




Waiting on this one to arrive 1st or 2nd week in March.
Will be owned by the VFD, but they only use once a year and I have full access the other 364 days a year. 
A Diamond Plate Products Series 70



Lawdog


----------



## msmith

Here's my homebuilt stick burner.


----------



## ron herbowy

one is home made the other is store brought


----------



## bbq bubba

My homemade offset....






UDS #1...






UDS #2....


----------



## smok'n steve




----------



## majorlee69

Here's my home made drum smoker with side firebox and my ele. ecb


----------



## travcoman45

This is my electric fridge conversion, a work in progress, more to come this weekend (I hope!). I call it, "Used To Be Cool".


----------



## bearmoe

This is my Big Baby which I made from plans off the net.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq

Ole' Glory - the latest of my collection...

 the other girls... left- Char griller super pro w/sfb right - Bar B Chef w/sfb both with some mods...

 bar b chef closer

 char griller closer


----------



## smok'n steve




----------



## bb53chevpro

After a long day of nonsence, I finally get to cross the border into the USA on my way to Basspro. Met up with RichTee there. Took a quick look around and finally bought a smoker. GOSM. Decided to buy the big block because it matches my user name and email addy 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . My wife wants me to season it tonight to Q in it tomorrow. (na, i'm tired, I will season it in the morning). Still not sure what to Q in it for its first feast.
Wish me luck..... I just hope I remember everything that I have read in the forum.

Anyway, here are my smokers.


----------



## tell you what bbq

Good luck....wishin' you many a fine SMOKES


----------



## smoker matt 54




----------



## dono

home made stainless steel drum/beerkeg
my baby


----------



## travcoman45

Don, your an artist!  That is one neat lookin cooker you built there!  Vittles look good too!


----------



## triple b

How about "True to the Thin Blue" ?


----------



## travcoman45

Hey MossyMo: How bout "Smokin in Style".


----------



## smok'n steve

How bout this for a backyard setup? 

Got this picture from http://www.southwestsmoker.com/swscaterer.htm


----------



## capt dan

The Lang 60 w/ warmer!

This  post has been edited from its original post which said"heres my new smoker, I have yet to use it".

Just wanted to clarify to save any confusion!


----------



## travcoman45

Come on Capt Dan, you got that cool new toy and haven't used it yet?!  That's kinda like forgettin to do somtin on your wedding night aint it?!

That's still one nice piece of equipment!


----------



## mossymo

Capt Dan
Nice smoker, you need to de-flower that thing and let us know how it smokes !!!


----------



## walking dude

nice Dan..........but.......that sure looks like you have to be leaning all the time when werking inside, tending meat.....such as mopping......and turning and such?


----------



## dono

thanks trav, I'm proud of it :-)


----------



## smok'n steve

Post your smokers guys!!  need some more:-)


----------



## teacup13

masterbuilt 7 n 1 - best $40 i ever spent






using the piece with the charbroiler lid for a windbreak, 7 n 1 fits right inside of it..lol

homemade stickburner in progress


----------



## walking dude

steve.......nice for a ecb...........tho that wouldn't werk for a ecb gourmet

yeah jeff........read in the paper bout Jeff H.'s passing........he will be missed.............i LOVED his song "Angle Eyes"..........its my wifes nickname........and the name of my i/o boat


----------



## bearmoe

Very cool setup


----------



## smokewatcher

Here's my "other family"....


----------



## cman95

Oklahoma Joe 16"


----------



## travcoman45

Here's a pic of the works, including the new GOSM.



Will post pics of "Used to be Cool" as things progress on that project.


----------



## walking dude

your sfb smoker is VERY similar to my budwieser smoker.......looking GOOD


----------



## walking dude

i also see you still have quite abit of snow left........most of ours is gone.......tho it looks like maybe more heading this way wenesday


----------



## travcoman45

WD: SFB was a father's day present about 3 years ago, love it for grillin, it's alright for smokin.  

Yup, still got a fair amount of snow round here, been meltin alot the past few days, lookin forward to spring and warm weather!


----------



## walking dude

well, fired the christmas present up for the first time yesterday..........will have pics of the smoke in another thread







no clue the brand name......bought it off of craigs list

but it DOES say budwieser on the front


----------



## earache_my_eye

It can't be all bad then....Anhauser Busch, Inc. has been helping ugly people get laid for more than a century!!.......


----------



## t-bone tim

here's my boys , on the left my homebuilt verticle ( a.k.a. the q-bottle , the MES center rear and the modded brinkman smoke n pit ... missing is the little no -name bullet charcoal water verticle


----------



## jet_deck

Stumps clone, rotisserie version.


----------



## smok'n steve




----------



## smok'n steve

Can't wait to do a teeni weeni cook---the Twig burner being seasoned right now:-)  


_*Post your smokers here---its great to have one thread to see them all!!!!*_


----------



## luv2camp35

Here is my modified Brinkmann "CharPane" smoker. Or would that be "ProCoal"???? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







If you have not seen my mod thread....go here.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...threadid=15887


----------



## daddio

big mamma jamma there was built for a bar-b-q joint here,they used it for bout 15 years then i bought it at auction,then there's the brinkman trailer grill,the char griller smoke n pro that i just did the conversion to gas if i want to do that,and the other smoker that im currently trying to sell.


----------



## Dutch

Here be mine. . .


----------



## walking dude

Hey Dutch..........nice add on/mod..........does that unit still a gasser also?


----------



## ron herbowy

Home made verical and 2) barrel


----------



## ron herbowy

homemade vertical   and barrel type


----------



## fatback joe

Stumps GF223.......although not a clean one.


----------



## bbq bubba

That explains your pork score......


----------



## fatback joe

Nothing explains that.  LOL


----------



## bossman

Here you go, first is my Traeger 75 and The BEAST-The Whole Hog Country Smoker which has fast become my favorite to cook everything on


----------



## bigarm's smokin

*Here is my homemade stick burner. Its made from a dredge pipe float, I moved it in with a front end loader. *

*I also have a propane BBQ Grillware*


----------



## walking dude

Bossman.............i am reading peace love and bbq..........and JUST afew minutes ago.........came across mike mills quote...........

its a dandy


----------



## craig chamberlain

Man you got some good looking grub in your smoker there Terry.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I don't have that many friends to smoke that much food!


----------



## smok'n steve




----------



## travcoman45

Steve, man that is great! But christ dude, you've got way to much time on yer hands!


----------



## sumosmoke

Steve - since when could smokers have babies 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









 That was an awesome pic!! Looks like the momma smoker had good genes!


----------



## mossymo

As per Smok'n Steve's request here is my current smokers and grills. The "Big Guy" in the back is a commercial stainless steel fridge I converted to a propane smoker, mainly use this in the winter for turkeys, venison sausauge and meat sticks. Then there is a stainless steel 40" MES and the black 30" MES. Behind the "Big Guy" is the modded out Char-Griller with a side firebox (I picked up some big tires for it a month or so ago, will get them on it this summer !!!). In front of the Char-Griller is a Charbroil I mainly use for searing Smokie Okie style brisket and also the Weber Smokey Joe. In the far right of the picture are our Holland grills, I can not brag enough about them and they do also smoke meals.


----------



## abelman

The gasser and the smoker, I try and keep it simple


----------



## kennymn

GOSM Big Block with a insulated coat for Minnesota's winter , I leave it on all year


----------



## travcoman45

Hey KENNYMN, in yer neck a the woods once ir twice a year, go shoppin up there at the mall yers when momma gets the itch.  Nice area yall in.  Nice job on that winter coat fer that smoker too!


----------



## buzzard

smok'n steve

are those real small smokers or is it just the camera angle?

if it is a small smoker, where can i get one.   if i have to drive to maine to get one, im there!!!!!!


----------



## kennymn

Thanks travcoman


----------



## buzzard

here is mine..

its from a friend of mine who was making and selling them.  so its sorta home made but really commercial built.  i had a chargrill smoker for about 1.5 years before i got this one.  she is about 1/4' thick 19' round (i think) and about 3' long smoking chamber.  the wood area (well i mostly use wood but sometime charcoal) is huge!  the top of the fire box opens up and i can put a grate on it to cook burgers or steaks if i want, and i do.

my next one is going to be a trailer type, i am thinking of getting one this summer but next spring at the latest.  i am hopeing to just make it myself as im to cheap to  buy anything!!  i dont know how to weld but i figure i can learn.   i have an old hotwater tank i am going to make a propane upright out of.


----------



## smokebuzz

It's a Horizon Marshall. 44x20 cooking area and 24x20 fire box


----------



## buzzard

i forgot to ask,  how are you guys posting such large pics?  it will only do them thumnails when i do it.  i tried a couple of different ideas but to no avail.


----------



## flyin'illini

Buz, The uploader I use (photobucket) will let you size them when you uploader you can edit the size once it is in photobucket.    Maybe your uploader of choice is on thumbnail size?


----------



## buzzard

im using what ever uploader this site utilizes. 

do you not?

or should i ask how do you use another

when i click on the thumnail it blows it up fine.  hum


----------



## flyin'illini

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=posting+pics

Buzz, I used the above to link to learn how to get the pics into the main message of the post versus being added as a 'thumbnail' at the bottom.  (so folks don't have to click the thumbnail to get it to enlarge to see it)  Does this help?


----------



## walking dude

i use the resizer that came with my camera..........Kodak easy share........it gives you  the option to save to different sizes..........i  choose best for web..........then i save to a folder on my desk top

then i open imageshack.........browse for the folder my pic is in.......click on the pic, then host it............then when its in my site at imageshack........i click on the first line......right click.........then choose copy..........and paste in the body of my post..............best for web chooses the best size for the forum


like so


----------



## flyin'illini

Dude, You explained it more thoroughly. Thanks. I do the same except re-size it in photobucket as needed.


----------



## buzzard

<a href="<A href="http://picasaweb.google.com/buzzardjrt/07922MorningAfterPartySmoke/photo#5148850275892412498"><img">http://picasaweb.google.com/buzzardjrt/07922MorningAfterPartySmoke/photo#5148850275892412498"><img src="http://lh5.ggpht.com/buzzardjrt/R3Rk...4/IMG_4240.JPG" /></a>


----------



## buzzard

sweet thank you all. the only difference is i use google's picasa and it does not do the code the same. i have to delete some stuff to make it work. but the outcome is the same so i am now happy.

thank you all!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shellbellc

My king kooker, 38" vertical gasser.  Second shot is the small side door where I change water and wood, it's nice because I don't have to open the big front door and lose all of my heat and smoke!!  Third picture is my little mustang electric smoker.  It's seems to be identical to the small sausage smoker found on the sausage maker web site. Fourth pic is the cool rack I got with it.  Has three indentations for beer can chicken!!


----------



## emtee




----------



## deanandjodi

Attachment 9518

The best ribs we've ever had!!!  Thanks, Traeger!!


----------



## seboke

Got a home made job (not by me, I don't have the skills...), upright propane tank, offset firebox.  I was asked to post details, here's a link and a pic.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=17376


----------



## ronp

http://www.samsclub.com/shopping/nav...Digital+Smoker

I love it for the convience and results. It's a great smoker!


----------



## doctor phreak

oklahoma joe longhorn..luv this smoker


----------



## smok'n steve

Here is a Lumpy video, just click on it:-)

http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/... Chunk Burner/?action=view&current=Lumpy1.flv


----------



## solar

WOW!!  I'm glad to see Lumpy is doing just fine, great video, my my, that's some nice lookin' hot cookin'!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Thank you Smok'n Steve from bringing this post up too, I finally can put a picture to the name of these smokers.


----------



## smok'n steve

Thats what this post is for, a quick reference of all types and forms, so post more pics and gab less on this thread---LOL


----------



## richoso1

GOSM big block with mods to fit my needs. Her name is Susie Q. background props by Demolition Is Us. Actually, we had just moved here and I worked on the smoker before I hit the backyard. Can you tell?


----------



## newbiesmoker

This is my GOSM carcoal  bought it new with cover for 40.00
So far i really like it. I have yet to try ribs though.


Attachment 11346


----------



## motorhedd

Checkin in with my flyweight smoker.
Chargriller Pro w/sfb,chimney mod,2 550 deg thermos,modified charcoal basket,baffle.


----------



## smoking gun

Homebuilt in Smithfield KY. Mostly used for deer camp cookouts and charity events. Woodburner with woodstove firebox.


----------



## smokin' dick

Here is a pic of my modified Silver Smoker, I use it mostly for cooking ribs these days.



Here is a pic of the Mini Reverse Flow Smoker by Smok 'N Steve.
Normally I don't name inanimate objects, but this little guy is called Cooper.
He has cooked fattys, ABT's, mini cheese burgers, smoked hot dogs and at the moment is cooking a 4 pound stuffed pork loin.



Finally here is the WSM. It is sharing a mobile work table with Cooper.


----------



## guvna

hi all,
i recently came across a great looking kegerator for cheap. but my wife said "you can have one or the other, a new smoker or your keg thingy". that's when i started thinking; do i really need a new smoker? i've done plenty of great smokes with the ol' ecb and i couldn't be happier. in fact, the only way to be happier is to drink draught beer while smoking. but, i'm curious as to what most folks here are using. probably alot of gassers, huh? show the rest of us what you got please.
thanks,
guvna

PS - i bought the kegerator...


----------



## walking dude

check this link out dude

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ghlight=smoker


----------



## fishawn

Cajun Injector (Masterbuilt)


----------



## brandsbay

the kitchen lol


----------



## guvna

wow! that's alot of information. thanks 'dude!


----------



## grothe

Here's Mine....


----------



## venture

Gene, you might want to use one of your bigger tractors to pull that.


----------



## grothe

Da** nephew leaves his crap everywhere.....worse than me!!!


----------



## tn_bbq

I'm not trying to rub it in, but I got both (kegerator & nice shiny smoker)

Smoker is a Backwoods Party & the Kegerator is a converted Kitchenaid.


----------



## guvna

nice! i looked into some conversion kits and found some pretty good deals. i also like the fact that you can still use the freezer for your liquor. but this thing dropped in my lap and i think it'll look good in my basement. cheers!


----------



## humrbeach

Smoker is on the right, pizza oven on the left. Operational, just needs the finishing touch.


----------



## jbchoice1

that's nice humr...  did you build that?  I'd like more info on it if you could please...


----------



## lcruzen

Can't live without either one myself. We'll, I could but it wouldn't really be living. Now that you got the kegerator you can work on a new smoker! Here is my basement set up.




And the smokers.





And the Weber Kettle





Just put my Big Chief smoker in the neighbors garage sale.


----------



## humrbeach

I did build and still working on it. I started it June of '07. Once I got it so it was usable, I started to slow down on the progress. We use it almost every weekend for pizza or smoking. I smoked 2 boston butts on labor day. I started at 6:00am 225-250 temp and by 11:30 am they were at 175, put them in foil for 2 hours and they were right to 200. Melt in your mouth. At the same time I had a sirlion strip on a rotissiere in front of the fireplace. Girls were cooking pizza. After throwing 10lbs of pizza dough into the fire, I quit. I'll stick to the smoker, can't get the pizza throwing figured out. Wifes pretty good at it. I'd post the pictures of the oven from start to this point, but can't seem to get them up there. I can email them to you.


----------



## Dutch

Since there are two threads dealing with showing smokers, I've merged both posts into one thread.

The original thread started by Steve is now a sticky.


----------



## wutang

GrillPro horizontal offset smoker. No mods yet.


----------



## t ray

Good lookin tractor. Been a long time since I've seen a Farmall Cub. The one I used many years ago was totally worn out and everything was loose. Good to see one so purdy.


----------



## chef_boy812

In my signiture photo you see "babydoll" she is a BBQ Grillware.

She is double walled stainless steel with cast iron ends, hold a nice temp easily.
I want to get a big tow behind cooker for business reason, but I will still keep this ol' girl.

And I am a beer guy too, my twins(avatar photo) are Mici she pours microbrews, and Mimi she pours my homebrews.

cheers!


----------



## workoutchamp

I have a Weber Summit Gold 4 burner gasser - nice and convenient for quickies.  Of course Weber Kettle, 2 GOSMs and a Lang 84 de-luxe.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Look at that beautiful, thin, blue smoke!


----------



## mr bill

Been using this one for several years.







I be thinking of buying this one.


----------



## mgwerks

How do you follow that 'Hemi' smoker?

Here's a square homebuilt...






Sand a round one from an old smoker maker in New Braunfels, Texas, long out of business...






And finally a pic of my legacy 1966 Charbroil.  Been rebuilt twice, and is up for a 3rd time - it cooks that good!'


----------



## guvna

nice smoker! i would love to see some more pics of it. did you build it?


----------



## nncross

MrBill - on your black smoker that you have been using for years, did you have to make any mods to it. Is it a Brinkmann? It looks like the one I just got.


----------



## mr bill

Indeed, tis a Brinkman, model pit pro. 

The only mod is the installation of an el cheapo 18" economy fireplace grate, from amazon, to allow better air flow in the firebox.


----------



## solar

Wow Mr. Bill, that's a purty picture of the Brinkmann SnP, I have the exact same model, with lots of mods, (wheels, 2 thermometers, charcoal basket, baffle and tuning plates).


----------



## oldschoolbbq

This is my Tejas 2040CC. Not as big as some of the ones here, but is easy to control after I did th tuning thing. I'll show my others on a later post.


----------



## bbq pits by klose

Here's a few we did last coupla years.
thought ya'll  might get a kick outta seeing em.
Dave Klose


----------



## doctor phreak

heres my two
oklahoma joe longhorn and my newly modified old ecb


----------



## oldschoolbbq




----------



## azrocker

Bought on Craigs for 100$ then modified to work right! I put the thermometers on and added a stack. The small stack works good for temperature control. I added the damper to it so I could close it


----------



## juanito

This is our homemade smoker we built, work very good no complaints. It is reverse flow and maintains temp very well.  On the back of the smoker frame the sticker says JNJ, stands for John, Nathan, and Jessie.


----------



## bigsteve

Here's my rig. I'm thinking about putting lawn mower wheels on it and towing it around behind my ten-speed.


----------



## teacup13

ECB - no mods yet, just bought it






Masterbuild 7n1 smoker






ECS - El Commodore Smoker(commodore filing cabinet smoker) cold smoker right now, but soon to be fully functioning.


----------



## azrocker

Tell me more.


----------



## rickw

Here's my uds.  

 I'm waiting on a Horizon 20 inch classic, with upgrades of course. I'll post more pics when it comes in.


----------



## jagerviking

My traeger 124


My old bar-b-chef side box


My new braunfels el dorado


My 2 burner camp chef and my beat to near death brinkman grill


----------



## silverwolf636

Not sure if this is the right locale for this but.  
After seeing my smoker I built, a friend of mine that owns a welding supply store said I should build and sell them from his store front.  Well, it's turned out that he's my first customer.  Here's some pics.  Let me know if I over do it with them.

I've lined the bottom:


Here's a shot of the adjustable grate if you want to use it as a grill:


Here's the heat transfer or baffle when using it to smoke. It can used with the grate in:


or out:


Here's the fire box:


and inside the box with grate:


One more thing, the main grate adjustment:


I'm going to fire it up today to about 500-600 F to check for leaks, odd smells, and anything else that shouldn't be there.  I basically call it seasoning the smoker.

Hope I didn't over due with the pics...


----------



## bigsteve

Welcome Silverwolf.  You should head on over to the "roll call" board and introduce yourself.

That's SOME smoker you built.  I think I'd buy one to get inside of if No. Korea starts aiming missles at us!


----------



## silverwolf636

Here's the smoker I just finished today:

Front:


Fire Pit with Warmer:


Shelves:


----------



## old poi dog

I hope I'm not to late at joining the party.  Here's a picture of my GOSM that got me started two years ago


----------



## oneshot

Here's my Traeger "Lil Tex" smoker.  Smokin in the cold and snow.


----------



## rickw

My 20" RD Special


----------



## thunderdome

Here is my smoker. We built from scratch out of an old compressor tank, square tubing, scrap metal, shaker screen, etc







We added the fire box below the tank about 4 months ago. It's working great now. Sort of a reverse flow set up inside (we cut out the bottom of tank, but left metal inside and can slide more open, or more closed)


----------



## treegje

Pro Q Excel 20 



http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...ad.php?t=84468


----------



## jirodriguez

Nothin to flashy... Char-griller Smokin Pro 800 with mods.





Right after I seasoned it for the first time.... nice mahogany color from the seasoning smoke


----------



## rickw

The newest addition.


----------



## solaryellow

Brinkmann Smoke'N Pit - Doesn't get used much anymore.







Homemade UDS - I use this all the time now.







Homemade warm/cold plywood smoker - Going to start using this soon.


----------



## meat hunter

Well I can not access my old photobucket account so I can't post the pics. Here is the thread to it if you care to look. A few things to take into consideration. 
1. This was a project to see how cheap one could build a smoker with items laying around, purchased very very cheap or given to me. In the end, if I remember right, total cost under 75 bucks. 
2. The cars in the background are cars I strip parts off of, refurbish if I can, and sell on ebay. I am not a junk collector LOL.
3. My shop is hardly ever that messy. It's usually much much worse 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Since this build, I have removed the steel dump rake wheel and replaced them with heavy duty pneumatic ones. Will take final pics this Spring once its nice enough out to paint. The vent control has also been replaced with ball valve, more control of the intake of air and a second rack has been installed.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...icating&page=5


----------



## thadoc

My gang of smokers, Hope to add one more to the family!

Brinkmanns 40" with mods!

Homemade Propane smoker!



Happy smokin' Love everyones pits! keep em' comin'


----------



## meatball

And inside..


----------



## new vision

Here is my new Old Smokey Electric.


----------



## cajunsmoke13

Mine...


Just gave this one away to a SMF member..



Brinkmann Pittmaster Deluxe
No Pic

Currently being made for me by my bro.


----------



## acemakr

This ECB is a few months old. It's my first smoker. After adding two dampers to the bottom and one to the top and adding gasket rope to seal the lid, it holds temperature pretty well. Like everyone, I've had some disappointments but I'm going to stick with this until I get it right.

Overall, not quite 2 thumbs up - let's say 1.5. OK?


----------



## smoke farmer

A friend of mine is a welder and made this stick burner for me.Made it big enough to smoke whole hogs,going to do the first one on this smoker this summer.

I like the Hickory wood.


----------



## chefrob

nothing fancy..........


----------



## ribrib

At a BBQ Competition with my Char Broil Silver Smoker







Me and my Stumps Prince







RibRib


----------



## tom37

I read here quite often, I just don't post much. 

I'm not sure how I missed this thread but I have until tonight. 

Here is a couple of rigs I have built. 
The drums have new homes now but are still in service.
The last batch of pics are still in my head, tons of material just no real plan yet. 

All my smokers are charcoal/wood burners.

This is the first three smokers I built. The first two were for friends, and for me to practice. 
http://picasaweb.google.com/keesfriend/Smokers#

Here is what my third smoker evolved into. Its still in the works, but now cooking in the weather is more of a joy.
http://picasaweb.google.com/keesfrie...wRoofOnSmoker#

Here is what we play with at the few contest we attend each year. Every so often we run fundraisers for the kids so the size and the rotisserie makes it very nice to work with. Sorry these pics are not in order.
http://picasaweb.google.com/keesfrie...ratomaContest#

I have several new plans in my head, when I get all caught up with all the little things around here then maybe I can go back to building.


----------



## duosmoker

So this is what happens
when you put two smokers to close
to one another....
Some serious smoking going on there....lol...


----------



## daddyzaring

Kinda wish I had someone around to give or make me something nice. I just have to be more patient. lol


----------



## northern greenhorn

Here you go, my friend who shares in my addiction...



I already talked to the wife about getting a wsm 22.5, she said I had to wait, until fall


----------



## hemi

The reason for two stacks is I converted it to reverse flow after I built it
and just not worth the trouble to remove the first one.  Made from a 22 gal propane stationary tank. The last handful I put together were trailer rigs. They were just too blamed big. This one is plenty big.  Hemi..

see below.


----------



## duosmoker

After some adjustments
on the pic & several PC issues, 
I finally got a pic up...


Is not a True smoker like I have seen on here,
But she serves our needs quite nicely..


I will post some more pics
soon showing off the Mods I have done.


Char Griller Duo
50/50 
Mods: 
Wheels (front & back)
Smoker Temp Guage
SS Baffle
Chimney Xten to Grate
Carona Ice Bucket/Wood Holder beneath.. lol..
Numerous other minor ones...


----------



## smokin leo

heres mine ecb


----------



## Bearcarver

I love this post !

Worth a few --------->>
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I gotta print this out!

Bearcarver


----------



## duosmoker

Thanks
BC!!!


----------



## carolinadon

My new Bubba Keg Convection Grill/Smoker.  Pretty versatile.


----------



## coacher72

Here my Yoder smoker I bought about 5 weeks ago.


----------



## rickw

Nice looking smoker.


----------



## carolinadon

The Bubba Keg Convection Grill/Smoker


----------



## insight

Cool! TP to go!!!


----------



## jhorizon1

here's my addition to this thread


----------



## dannyj

My REDNECK smoker


----------



## salbaje gato

here's mine


----------



## nvanhorn

Just picked up this small charbroil offset smoker. It's my first one so I didn't want to go all out but seems to be okay so far. I still have more of the suggested mods to make, but I was able to smoke a fatty and a couple of chickens in my first two smokes and it seemed to turn out okay.


----------



## salbaje gato

THE VERY FIRST BARBEQUE PIT


----------



## salbaje gato




----------



## gatewood iron

I use what ever I have in the shop at the time. Tonight it's a charcoal griller with Texas mesquite chunks thrown on for fun and pleasure. Bacholer food tonight.


----------



## diggity

Char Griller Duo with Side Firebox - basic vent mod, flipped the charcoal pan for use as a baffle, lined with tin foil. Pretty basic. Today was my first smoke on the new rig...baby back ribs...didn't turn out bad at all. Will use a water pan next time...


----------



## southernsausage

Man those are some Nice Pics all through the Thread!!!


----------



## salbaje gato

another view  homemade


----------



## mossymo

Have many smokers and grills...






 

That was an old family pic from 5 years ago, I hope to update yet this summer... right now we have 14 grills and smokers.

Here is a pic of out latest and go-to favorite, the Yoder YS640.







It is all good... right tool, for the right job...


----------



## papagrizz

Dual fuel propane/charcoal Masterbuilt pro







Big Red







My Pride and Joy !!







Big Easy, oil less Turkey Fryer ( best 90 bucks I ever spent)....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











That's all for now


----------



## salbaje gato

TWO MORE,,"R2 WEQ"    AND   "BIG BLACK"


----------



## drmickelsen

I live in an apartment so I'm limited to electric.  I bought this Smoke Hollow #4 Friday at Gander Mountain.  Smoked my first Pork Tenderloin on it today using tips on this forum...  I was darn happy with the results.


----------



## smokinjoe1970

Man I saw some Nice rigs here. We have a wide variety here ..


----------



## hambone1950

weber smoky mountain....just got this recently. i used to have a brinkmann gourmet . i have already turned out some great meat on this baby! 













grill c.JPG



__ hambone1950
__ Oct 2, 2012


----------



## mossymo

Yoder YS640













IMG_1727.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Oct 3, 2012





-----

and here wearing an insulated smoking jacket.













IMG_1730.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Oct 3, 2012


----------



## boykjo

Braunfel offset reverse flow smoker (modified)













HPIM1852.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Oct 3, 2012






Home made propane dust and pellet smoker













joes pics 249.jpg



__ boykjo
__ Oct 3, 2012


















smoker.jpeg



__ boykjo
__ Oct 3, 2012


----------



## bamafan

1.JPG



__ bamafan
__ Oct 3, 2012






View media item 171182Grills 250R with rib box


----------



## ribwizzard

Klahr model 19 Super Smoker


----------



## smokedreb

IMG_2247.JPG



__ smokedreb
__ Nov 5, 2012


----------



## wes w

IMG_9684-1.jpg



__ wes w
__ Nov 14, 2012






This was my summer project.  Its my own design.   Its not fancy and I can't take it anywhere, but it is a pretty good smoker.    It can be wood fired or charcoal.  I love firing it up.  If the wind is right,  I can make the neighbors drool.   I can smoke up to 8 pork butts.













IMG_9140.JPG



__ wes w
__ Sep 3, 2012


----------



## fagesbp

DSC04979.JPG



__ fagesbp
__ Oct 29, 2012


















DSC04980.JPG



__ fagesbp
__ Oct 29, 2012


















IMG_20121103_120655.jpg



__ fagesbp
__ Nov 4, 2012






Not really a smoker but I make do.


----------



## bigfoote

Here are my large & XL Big Green Eggs (lump charcoal flavored with one or more of Apple, Cherry, Mulberry, Grape, Maple, Hickory, Pecan, Pear, and Plum), and Fire Magic Elite Magnum (propane) .  You can also see my double burner (propane).  We don't have natural gas available, so I have a 500 gallon tank.  When we moved here I had to get rid of my small offset (350 pounds) and Brinkman water smoker, and a few other grills. 













DSCN0008.JPG



__ bigfoote
__ Nov 15, 2012


















DSCN0013.JPG



__ bigfoote
__ Nov 15, 2012


















DSCN0012.JPG



__ bigfoote
__ Nov 15, 2012






You know it's not what you got, but how you use it.  But don't tell my wife this, she may not let me get any more cookers.


----------



## bigfoote

Wes W, that's great.  I wish you had pics of the build.


----------



## wes w

bigfoote said:


> Wes W, that's great.  I wish you had pics of the build.


Thank you bigfoote. 

I posted my build here.   http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/126307/brick-smokers

If you have any questions, I'd be more the happy to help anyway I can.


----------



## treymoran

Kind of surprised none of the pics posted were of the Brinkman Smoke King Deluxe or New Braunsfels Bandera offset vertical smokers.  I've used these for years with nothing but success.  I used my Bandera so much I burned out the bottom of the firebox.  I picked up a Brinkman (same design, reversed layout, inferior materials) and I've been using it for 3 years now. Brisket, ribs, butts, whole turkeys....all come out perfect.


----------



## linguica

treymoran said:


> Kind of surprised none of the pics posted were of the Brinkman Smoke King Deluxe or New Braunsfels Bandera offset vertical smokers.  I've used these for years with nothing but success.  I used my Bandera so much I burned out the bottom of the firebox.  I picked up a Brinkman (same design, reversed layout, inferior materials) and I've been using it for 3 years now. Brisket, ribs, butts, whole turkeys....all come out perfect.


That's what I have and it works like a charm,Brinkmann Smoke King Deluxe The picture is off the web since mime is buried in the back of the shed and hasn't see sunshine for a while.













smoke king delux.jpg



__ linguica
__ Nov 28, 2012


----------



## woodzuke

Here's my Smoke Hollow electric smoker. website pic













30168E-2.jpg



__ woodzuke
__ Dec 25, 2012






making the first smoke after it was seasoned













20121224_110404.jpg



__ woodzuke
__ Dec 25, 2012






cooked my turkey a little to long, 5.5 hrs but it wasn't dry













20121224_161055.jpg



__ woodzuke
__ Dec 25, 2012


----------



## pthefree

20130117_073058.jpg



__ pthefree
__ Jan 17, 2013






This is my new Old Country Wrangler smoker. Smaller than the Pecos but this one actually uses 3/16 inch steel. Holds temps fairly well. Smoked on it twice and love it.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Camping-BBQ-stand.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jan 23, 2013
__ 1


----------



## show me smoke

These are my three...the big one is the first one that my Uncle and I made has 4 shelves and can cook for about 300 on her, the Circle K is a 24" offset that was made by my cousin about 3 years ago, the I just bought the ys640 about a week ago













222040_1840206079949_6376524_n.jpg



__ show me smoke
__ Jan 26, 2013


















226555_1840200799817_646991_n.jpg



__ show me smoke
__ Jan 26, 2013


















228428_1840210800067_914760_n.jpg



__ show me smoke
__ Jan 26, 2013


















100_6241.JPG



__ show me smoke
__ Jan 26, 2013
__ 2


----------



## show me smoke

surprised your wife will let you keep all of them...mine keeps wanting to sell one of mine.


----------



## show me smoke

MossyMO said:


> Have many smokers and grills...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was an old family pic from 5 years ago, I hope to update yet this summer... right now we have 14 grills and smokers.
> 
> Here is a pic of out latest and go-to favorite, the Yoder YS640.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is all good... right tool, for the right job...


 suprised your wife will let you keep them all mine wants to sell one of mine ...lol


----------



## show me smoke

SALBAJE GATO said:


> here's mine


Like the chair...


----------



## salbaje gato

it comes in real handy during comps and especially at the end of the day. but i have to admit , there is usually someone else sitting there watching me work.


----------



## imjesse1

image.jpg



__ imjesse1
__ Feb 11, 2013


















image.jpg



__ imjesse1
__ Feb 11, 2013


















image.jpg



__ imjesse1
__ Feb 11, 2013


















image.jpg



__ imjesse1
__ Feb 11, 2013


















image.jpg



__ imjesse1
__ Feb 11, 2013


















image.jpg



__ imjesse1
__ Feb 11, 2013


----------



## ribwizzard

Klahr Model #20 , with the included rotisserie, will cook a pork butt like no other. Does a mean Turkey as well.


----------



## smoke happens

See avatar


----------



## hogrider47

My old cajun injector and the new Smoke Hollow 44 gassersView media item 188382


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Two Chickens on Lil Girl 006.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Jul 13, 2012





  This one is "Baby Girl" (yeah I name mine , so? :)- She's an Original  NewBraunsfeld - RedRiver 16"er , Modded to RF , heavy metal and cooks like a charm...













015.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Jul 15, 2012





  This is "Flo" ,she is a Tejas the Backyard 2040CC model - (I like to party ,Right?)













parkday with the kids 037.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Oct 18, 2012





  and this one is "Ms. Stake" because it was when I threw that $$ away
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. An ECB from Wally World...what , it was an impulse buy , O.K.?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

Have fun and...


----------



## lisa miller

my boyfriend cooking his first butt roast & he has same smoker as you do im wanting to know if you ever smoked a butt & if so what the best way & what to use thanks


----------



## buggman

image.jpg



__ buggman
__ Feb 19, 2013





 I've got some moddifing to do on this but it want cost me so no big worries


----------



## jamescoste

I built this in 2012.  I am just learning to smoke meat and hope to learn some good lessons here. 













IMAG0084.jpg



__ jamescoste
__ Mar 1, 2013


----------



## wes w

James, love the smoker!   Can't beat the bricks man!

I'd like to see the shelter you built.  I need one but don't know what would look good.













IMG_9870.jpg-1.jpg



__ wes w
__ Dec 27, 2012
__ 1






Here is mine.  My next project is to build a deck area.  Then some kind of shelter.


----------



## bigfoote

Those bricks look really good.  Both em.  Keep the pics coming.


----------



## jamescoste

IMAG0088.jpg



__ jamescoste
__ Mar 1, 2013






I built this gazebo for $300.  I got the plans from Lowes by measuring their display model that was made from lightweight black aluminum.  I bought the "replacement" canopy and it worked pretty well.  It is 12 x 12.


----------



## wes w

Thanks for posting the picture.  Awesome cover!   Great setup!


----------



## aklars

20130606_182252.jpg



__ aklars
__ Jun 8, 2013





  Almost done building my smoker. This is an old food warmer that I plumbed in a single burner gas plate. Need to open up some ventilation so my fire quits going out.


----------



## GaryHibbert

Mine is just a cheapo Wallyworld smoker that I bought off my niece and her ex.  This fall I'll be getting a WSM.













1.JPG



__ GaryHibbert
__ Jul 28, 2013


















P1040034.JPG



__ GaryHibbert
__ Jul 28, 2013





Both my assistant smoking experts


----------



## dummy que

smoked a hole mountain of meat on several chargrillers before i was lucky enough to get a lang


----------



## cwalk

IMAG0816.jpg



__ cwalk
__ Aug 7, 2013






Old country pecos, after getting it i noticed ill need a bigger one in a couple years. The bigger smoker the more meat i wanna put on it. Did the cooking for our reunión last weekend and 16 slabs of ribs and 40lbs of chicken later im already Looking into a big Boy cooker


----------



## sqwib

Thanks for bumping this I really enjoyed reading through this again. Not sure why I havent posted to this thread.

I loved everyones smokers/pits/grills and what have ya's.

Here is the "Frankensmoker" pit and a couple GOSM's past and present.

Here's a video of the build, a bit boring and long.



















20101219391.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Aug 7, 2013


















20101219412.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Aug 7, 2013


















20101219436.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Aug 7, 2013


















20101219484.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Aug 7, 2013


















20100115151.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Aug 7, 2013


















20111216068.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Aug 7, 2013


















20111216083.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Aug 7, 2013


















20111216183.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Aug 7, 2013


















20120115249.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Aug 7, 2013


















20130426042.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Aug 7, 2013


















20120908270.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Aug 7, 2013


















20120804122.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Aug 7, 2013


















20100918736.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Aug 7, 2013


















20101219469.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Aug 7, 2013






GOSM













20091227052.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Aug 7, 2013


















20091227094.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Aug 7, 2013


















20091227151.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Aug 7, 2013


















20111211351.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Aug 7, 2013


















20120623033.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Aug 7, 2013


















20120727039.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Aug 7, 2013


















20111211522.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Aug 7, 2013


----------



## boykjo

That was a nice 34 minute and 33 second frankensmoker ride Rich....................................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You have an awesome smoker............


----------



## sqwib

boykjo said:


> That was a nice 34 minute and 33 second frankensmoker ride Rich....................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have an awesome smoker............


Hey, you deserve some of the credit too!


----------



## Bearcarver

Great Post SQWIB !!!

You even put my favorite pic in there!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003

The Casa Q!!! 













8330200471_8c7a6c4111_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 7, 2013






Then,













8330196951_51270c4c5f_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 7, 2013






After too many years of misuse,













9267081995_f056b08946_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 7, 2013






Now!!!! 

_*http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/133452/bringing-home-an-old-family-friend-q-view*_


----------



## scootermagoo

[h1]_Reefer Madness_[/h1]
A 40s or 50s era Admiral fridge converted to a pellet burning smoking beast!  Complete with pearl white and orange paint.













IMG_0040.JPG



__ scootermagoo
__ Aug 7, 2013


















IMG_0086.JPG



__ scootermagoo
__ Aug 7, 2013


----------



## sqwib

Yeah bear ... I wanted to see how long it would take you to notice . lol

I'm loving these smokers... you guys are AWESOME!

Dirtsailor have you fired up the Giant Casa Q yet? I would also love to know what your grandfather is looking at?!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

SQWIB said:


> Yeah bear ... I wanted to see how long it would take you to notice . lol
> 
> I'm loving these smokers... you guys are AWESOME!
> 
> Dirtsailor have you fired up the Giant Casa Q yet? I would also love to know what your grandfather is looking at?!


I haven't yet. I wired the firebox back together but I want to put a support under it and I just haven't had time. Soon, I'm hoping to work some more on my smokers this week.

I was wondering the same thing. I'm sure it was during a family gathering so it was more than likely someone else taking a photo too.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

ScooterMagoo said:


> [h1]_Reefer Madness_[/h1]
> A 40s or 50s era Admiral fridge converted to a pellet burning smoking beast!  Complete with pearl white and orange paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0040.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ scootermagoo
> __ Aug 7, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0086.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ scootermagoo
> __ Aug 7, 2013


That refer is *SMOKIN HOT!!!*


----------



## fwismoker

dirtsailor2003 said:


> That refer is *SMOKIN HOT!!!*


That's exactly what I'm hooking up to my next drum.


----------



## islander64

1150134_10200381531886242_311411603_n (1).jpg



__ islander64
__ Aug 31, 2013






My new rig


----------



## sabreclaus

Smoke Hollow.jpg



__ sabreclaus
__ Sep 16, 2013






I just received this as a gift. I've had a side-box smoker but really struggled to maintain a consistant temp. It is the Smoke Hollow Deluxe Vertical LP Gas Smoker With Sliding Drawer. Purchased at Gander Mountain. I've used it three times so far 1st-St Louis ribs, then BabyBacks, then a beef brisket.. So far I really like it. Only two small issues so far. The stock temp gauge is off a little. It seems to read lower than actual temp. The 2nd is the amount of smoke. I personally would like a little more smoke flavor so if anyone could offer a few tips on that I would appreciate it. Other than that I will say everyone has really enjoyed the meat that this has cooked.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

sabreclaus said:


> Smoke Hollow.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ sabreclaus
> __ Sep 16, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just received this as a gift. I've had a side-box smoker but really struggled to maintain a consistant temp. It is the Smoke Hollow Deluxe Vertical LP Gas Smoker With Sliding Drawer. Purchased at Gander Mountain. I've used it three times so far 1st-St Louis ribs, then BabyBacks, then a beef brisket.. So far I really like it. Only two small issues so far. The stock temp gauge is off a little. It seems to read lower than actual temp. The 2nd is the amount of smoke. I personally would like a little more smoke flavor so if anyone could offer a few tips on that I would appreciate it. Other than that I will say everyone has really enjoyed the meat that this has cooked.


Most stock temp gauges are not accurate. Best advice is to get a good digital thermometer such as the Maveric ET-732 or the iGrill dual probe. Both units allow you to monitor the temp of the smoker and the meat. For more smoke I would check out the AMNTS 12" or 18" depending on the size of the box. I use both in my GOSM and they work great.

http://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AMNTS


----------



## richiesbbq

2010-07-27 19.51.07[2].jpg



__ richiesbbq
__ Jul 6, 2011





This is my Yoder Frontiersman stretched out to 72" at the cooking chamber with a 1/2 in. thick square firebox .....I named it The MacDaddy ...I got it in 2009.


----------



## richiesbbq

View media item 111194This is the first Yoder Kingman I bought in 2010 and then sold . I missed it so much that I bought a second one in 2011 because of the way it cooks chicken and steaks among other things .This particular smoker has a temperature control system that allows you to cook as hot and fast or low and slow as desired with awesome results .


----------



## wildcatter

image.jpg



__ wildcatter
__ Oct 28, 2013


















image.jpg



__ wildcatter
__ Oct 28, 2013






Made it myself from a piece of 36" natural gas pipe. It has a smaller piece welded to the back for a firebox.


----------



## GaryHibbert

Hey Wild

That is one big smoker.  Since you made it out of a pipe, it should have great wall thickness and hold temp really well.

Gary


----------



## wildcatter

It does! It has some design flaws- for example: a hot spot where the firebox meets the main body, and it's so ridiculously heavy I sometimes don't use it out of laziness. I started out with an ECB (and wisdom from you guys), and although the new homemade monster looks cooler and has a larger capacity, I can't say it makes better BBQ!


----------



## coachcal

photo (2).JPG



__ coachcal
__ Nov 18, 2013
__
smokers
smokers-and-more






Texas Pit Crafter PM 75, Tomball, TX













photo (4).JPG



__ coachcal
__ Nov 18, 2013


----------



## zakattack

photo.JPG



__ zakattack
__ May 7, 2014






 Homemade smoker I made back in high school.


----------



## fwismoker

P1020382.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Apr 26, 2014






Dedicated charcoal or wood fired UDS rotisserie... no name yet.  Home made

View media item 306122
Left to right.Mini WSM-home made, Jumbo mini (Jimmy) home made and the Big Poppa UDS.  Part home made and part assembled.


----------



## mrbarbecuenet

I just got a new braunfels bandera smoker on craigslist for $20.00.

I've nearly restored it 100%

Any tips/mods would be greatly appreciated













image.jpg



__ mrbarbecuenet
__ May 21, 2014


----------



## adambomb

MrBarbecuenet said:


> I just got a new braunfels bandera smoker on craigslist for $20.00.
> I've nearly restored it 100%
> 
> Any tips/mods would be greatly appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ mrbarbecuenet
> __ May 21, 2014



Wow, $20 is a great buy! I'm going to have to start scouring craigslist!


----------



## tgibbons32

I was just thinking I could do something similar to this... I would like more info on this.  Did you make this or have someone create it for you?


----------



## elky327

image.jpg



__ elky327
__ Jun 20, 2014





Homemade and burns wood


----------



## gregdad

image.jpg



__ gregdad
__ Jun 20, 2014





Masterbuilt smoker grill

View media item 319739My new Bradely 40"


----------



## mneeley490

Came across this one on a non-smoker website. I think you could call it  *EC-B2.*













EC-B2.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ Oct 8, 2014


----------



## smokerz

New%20Image2_zpsvnabsauo.jpg?t=1424885264



__ smokerz
__ Feb 26, 2015


















New%20Image_zpso6tfpdxm.jpg



__ smokerz
__ Feb 26, 2015


















New%20Image1_zpsweqt0l9i.jpg?t=1424885269



__ smokerz
__ Feb 26, 2015


----------



## boykjo

Nice smoker Z.............


----------



## smokerz

Thanks


----------



## caweber

image.jpg



__ caweber
__ Mar 8, 2015






A lot of nice units on here guys! Just acquired this Cajun Injector yesterday. Did some skinless breast last night and started a brisket this morning. I will throw some ribs on in a bit as well.


----------



## pittocarrillo

Got couple smokers 

Masterbuilt Pro and a old school first version new branfeauls bandera













image.jpg



__ pittocarrillo
__ May 5, 2015


----------



## pittocarrillo

image.jpg



__ pittocarrillo
__ May 5, 2015





Got couple smokers 

Masterbuilt Pro and a old school first version new branfeauls bandera


----------



## gregdad

image.jpg



__ gregdad
__ May 6, 2015





My new LG1100 pellet smoker


----------



## dale1969

This is my old smoker had some good smokes in it 













20150509_091720.jpg



__ dale1969
__ May 11, 2015





thenI buit this one 













20150509_091758.jpg



__ dale1969
__ May 11, 2015





 now I just got this old country pecos bbq pit smoker













20150509_114103.jpg



__ dale1969
__ May 11, 2015


----------



## wyphoneman

This is my homemade reverse flow stick burner, I designed and my 17 year old son did all the welding.  Made from a 500 gallon propane tank and a wrecked horse trailer













IMG_9618.JPG



__ wyphoneman
__ May 11, 2015


----------



## randythawkins

This is my wooden-box electric smoker I built last year.













smoker2.jpg



__ randythawkins
__ May 12, 2015


















smoker1.jpg



__ randythawkins
__ May 12, 2015






Sorry for the super-small pics.  I lost the originals and these were salvaged from a chat session.


----------



## tumbleweed1

My Masterbilt 30".













Smoked Ribs with Zip Sauce 4- warming up.jpg



__ tumbleweed1
__ Apr 26, 2015


----------



## golfpro2301

Here is my vault I just got a few weeks ago. I took off pitmaker thermo and used a 5In tel true glow in the dark with a 7IN stem I had laying around. It is modified to be ball valve design.













vault2.jpg



__ golfpro2301
__ May 13, 2015


----------



## heymirth

All these homemade smokers are so cool.  Craigslist here I come


----------



## ynot2k

Klose stickburner.  I use it for catering and on-site cooking.













00X0X_kfdAm0bI6h0_600x450.jpg



__ ynot2k
__ Nov 11, 2014


----------



## treeman75

20150607_134612.jpg



__ treeman75
__ Jul 7, 2015


















20150704_121205.jpg



__ treeman75
__ Jul 7, 2015





This is my new 48" country boy cooker, its one of the best things i have bought!


----------



## mummel

Subbing!


----------



## treeman75

Subbing?


----------



## boykjo

IMG_1687.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Jun 23, 2015






My new addition to the family

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/109570/boykjos-reverse-flow-build-05-07-2015-update/200


----------



## blat

My smoker ain't much, hard to beat my q "location" view


----------



## blat

IMG_0083.JPG



__ blat
__ Jul 11, 2015


----------



## flsunsetsmoker

2015-02-11 19.00.25.jpg



__ flsunsetsmoker
__ Sep 29, 2015






Just after we placed the Myron Mixon 60" H2O smoker (model MMS-60)













2015-07-17 07.56.25.jpg



__ flsunsetsmoker
__ Sep 29, 2015






Catering my daughter's wedding reception..3 briskets, 2 butts...40 happy diners.













2015-07-18 13.23.11.jpg



__ flsunsetsmoker
__ Sep 29, 2015






That's a lot of tasty brisket!


----------



## westby

My homemade propane vertical made out of a server cabinet and my Rec Tec 680.












IMAG0814.jpg



__ westby
__ Sep 30, 2015


















IMAG0813.jpg



__ westby
__ Sep 30, 2015


















IMAG0876.jpg



__ westby
__ Sep 30, 2015


----------



## cbdubb420

IMG_20151027_220137.jpg



__ cbdubb420
__ Oct 29, 2015





Dyna-glo wide body smoker! I just got it two days ago and seasoned it. I'm ready to roll with my first run this weekend. No tricks, all treats.


----------



## deatony

KENNYMN

GOSM 36" Big Block Gas ( insulated )
 

Can you share the details on the insulation used?

Thanks,


----------



## ddbck

Some great smokers here. I didn't realize how many different kinds there were
Here is my Camp Chef Smoke vault 24. I added an extra temp gauge, wireless digital thermometer & probe, & I sealed the door with felt.













20160110_125017.jpg



__ ddbck
__ May 1, 2016


















20160110_122741.jpg



__ ddbck
__ May 1, 2016


















20160110_122811.jpg



__ ddbck
__ May 1, 2016


----------



## cajuncpo

IMG_6385.JPG



__ cajuncpo
__ Apr 9, 2017






My Louisiana Grills LG1100 pellet smoker and my old dependable MES 30.


----------



## fwismoker

No name brand other than I called it the "007" 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/247332/secret-new-cooker-revealed-i-call-it-the-007


----------



## baylorcooker

I've had my Old Country Pecos for about 1 year.  Cooks great. 

View media item 520191


----------



## zakal

17632033_1276926049011704_6325222617896838502_o.jp



__ zakal
__ Apr 9, 2017


















thumbnail_IMG_4011.jpg



__ zakal
__ Apr 9, 2017






Custom built 16" Hereford from Bullockhead Creek Smokers. Direct flow, but can be converted to reverse flow as well. (though I haven't done it yet).


----------



## mneeley490

Okay, not super cool, but I just got a deal on Craigslist for a Weber Performer. The guy took real good care of it, and it was in practically like-new condition for $150. I've wanted one ever since I first saw the BBQ Pit Boys using it a few years ago. Having the built-in table and propane-assisted charcoal lighter is SO handy. This will replace my POS Char Broil "SS" propane grill that rusted apart, and also my beloved Weber One-Touch gold. The One-Touch will find a new home. The Char Broil will get junked. That will bring me down to just 4 grills & smokers.













20170402_174400.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ Apr 9, 2017






Tried it out on some finger steaks marinated in Yoshida's, and realized that I have to adjust to these charcoal baskets. The sugar got a little burned. Steak tasted fine, though.













20170402_181518.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ Apr 9, 2017


----------



## trannyguy

.     The first two are my barrels I made and the third one is a vertical I'm trying to build. I also have a mes30 but don't have a picture of it


----------



## trannyguy

Trannyguy said:


> .     The first two are my barrels I made and the third one is a vertical I'm trying to build. I also have a mes30 but don't have a picture of it















IMG_0292.JPG



__ trannyguy
__ Apr 10, 2017





. Hey what am I doing wrong loading pics?  I can only do one at a time. They are there when I preview but they won't post


----------



## trannyguy

Trannyguy said:


> IMG_0292.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ trannyguy
> __ Apr 10, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Hey what am I doing wrong loading pics?  I can only do one at a time. They are there when I preview but they won't post















IMG_0163.JPG



__ trannyguy
__ Apr 10, 2017


----------



## danbono

Here is m4ine a Shirley Patio 24 x 36













DSC03262.JPG



__ danbono
__ Mar 23, 2016
__ 1


----------



## phatbac

IMG_20160214_103929915_HDR (1).jpg



__ phatbac
__ Mar 25, 2016






Front is Black Betty...36 Lang Patio

back is Bullet WSM 22.5 

Below is Bullet and my Weber kettle 22













duo.jpg



__ phatbac
__ Aug 4, 2015






for more pics of Betty check out my signature album.

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## 3montes

My Santa Maria wood fired grill with vertical smoker made by Arizona Outfitters. Having some mods done to this one right now. Turning the ramp in the back into fold down steps and adding another exhaust to the vertical on the opposite side of the existing one for a more even draw.













SANY0002_3.jpg



__ 3montes
__ Apr 10, 2017


















SANY0001_7.jpg



__ 3montes
__ Apr 10, 2017


















SANY0003_3.jpg



__ 3montes
__ Apr 10, 2017






My one off custom build I call "Wreckless" built by a fabricator who goes by the name Wreckless on the Smoke Ring. I love both these units but Wreckless is a better build and runs and cooks like a dream.













tank40.jpg



__ 3montes
__ Apr 10, 2017


















tank41.jpg



__ 3montes
__ Apr 10, 2017


----------



## smokin beaver

IPhone Pics July 7 2016 003.JPG



__ smokin beaver
__ May 12, 2017






Smokin Beaver

This is my smoker, just bought it last year, starting to get into competitions, love the site and all the info!!!!!


----------



## deatony

My learning ones...Dyna Glo with mods and Masterbuilt gas smoker.













20170218_115820.jpg



__ deatony
__ May 12, 2017






My pride and Joy...Assassin 24 GF and Assassin 36 grill/smoker













20170311_135354.jpg



__ deatony
__ May 12, 2017


----------



## cansmoke

100_5017.JPG



__ cansmoke
__ May 12, 2017






Chargriller offset barrel on left (offset out of view) and MES 30" electric on the right.


----------



## rod g15

IMG_20170408_170231734.jpg



__ rod g15
__ May 12, 2017





 my plywood build. Has fans on each side to circulate the air. Can smoke 40 pounds of deer sticks at one time.


----------



## d9t2s523

[ATTACHMENT=3338]IMG_0540.JPG (2,230k. JPG file)[/ATTACHMENT]
Royal oak offset, took off my buddies hands and did the works to it. Gaskets, rtv, custom baffle plate, clamps, lava lock temp gauges, and coal basket, with a fresh coat of high temp paint. 

Next on the table. A 275 gallon oil tank, and a 60 gallon compressor tank and 30 gallon compressor tank.


----------

